# Converting a Volvo 850?



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

ElectricWest said:


> Problem is that this is NOT a light car. Curb weight is 3200 lbs. I think thats about double what a Geo Metro weighs and Im wondering if I would be further ahead dollar wise to try and get a much lighter vehicle to begin with so I can do a lower voltage system and spend less on the total electric parts.
> 
> On the other hand, I already have a great vehicle... not sure which makes more sense if my goal is to do the most cost effective conversion possible. It seems the main cost is batteries/controller/motor and not the cost of the donor vehicle.


Hi,

You will end up with a better EV and it will be more cost effective to start with a lighter car. 

Best Wishes,

Mitch


----------



## ElectricWest (May 11, 2008)

Thanks Mitch,

Given that, have you or anyone purchased this kit from Wilderness EV? They have a reasonably priced a 72 volt system that they claim 60 mph is possible 'in ideal conditions'. See http://www.e-volks.com/about2.html

Looking at other EVs at http://www.evalbum.com/ I dont see too many 72 volt systems for even small cars, and Im wondering if they are being optimistic that a 72volt system can achieve 60 mph? Do you think I could get that in a light truck chassis or a very light car like a Festiva or Metro?




MitchJi said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will end up with a better EV and it will be more cost effective to start with a lighter car.
> 
> ...


----------



## demolay rules (Feb 28, 2008)

Is there any way to tell how much torque you would need for a certain weight vehicle?


----------



## ElectricWest (May 11, 2008)

Im no expert but the answer I got from e-volks.com was "Depending on how heavy it is would determine what kind of voltage system you would need. We say 2,500 lbs or under if a 72 volt system, 3,000 lbs for a 96 or 120 volt system or 3,500 lbs. for a 144 voltage system. I would recommend at least a 120 system for your car (Volvo 850) if not the 144 volt system if wanting the best performance."




demolay rules said:


> Is there any way to tell how much torque you would need for a certain weight vehicle?


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

ElectricWest said:


> Hello. Ive been studying electric vehicles for several years and now that gas is an incredible $5.69 a gallon here (Canadian gallon = 4.55 litres x $1.25/L) an electric vehicle is looking very reasonable.
> 
> I have a 94 Volvo 850 that I have loved driving for the last 6 years as an ICE vehicle. Now that the engine died, I am considering converting it as it has a rare 5 spd transmission already and the body and mechanicals are still very good. The car is solid and Im confident it would have years of life left.
> 
> ...


Two crucial factors will determine the feasibility: range and cost.

If you only need 18 km per day and only have $1000 CDN to spend, it's actually doable.

However if you need 200 km, you're in a completely different universe.

ga2500ev


----------



## ElectricWest (May 11, 2008)

ga2500ev said:


> Two crucial factors will determine the feasibility: range and cost.
> 
> If you only need 18 km per day and only have $1000 CDN to spend, it's actually doable.
> 
> ...


Well, my work is only 5 miles away and most days I could get away with a total range of under 20 miles. But how could it be done for only around $1000?


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

well lets see?
used forklift motor from ebay............................$300
used curtis 72v controller from ebay..................$300
Walmart deep cycle batteries ..6 at $55ea $330

looks close to me just estimating 
I'm getting ready to start to a hybrid and only have spent about $1150 . I still need a controller cables and some gauges , heater ect.I have a 10hp diesel I got to extend range on my EV. J.W.


----------

